# Open source fighter combat game



## ummonk (May 26, 2008)

Hello, I am thinking of making an open source combat simulator for world war ii. Are their any software developers here who would be interested in working on one?

Of course, if anyone cannot program computers, but can create 3d models (electronic  ), or would be interested in contributing in any other way, that would be great too.

The nice thing is that ww2aircraft.net has all the specs.

-ummonk


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 27, 2008)

woah man thats a pretty cool idea i'm REALLY sorry i can't help you out but there are plenty of people on this website that can


----------

